# Future Consoles will Reach for the Clouds Says THQ CEO



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Future Consoles will Reach for the Clouds Says THQ CEO*










Speaking at Cloud Gaming USA in San Jose, THQ CEO Brian Farrell spoke about the different opportunities that cloud gaming could present and what cloud gaming could mean for THQ. He went on to explain how this new online business model would benefit not only game makers, but consumers too.

According to GI.biz, Brian predicted that future consoles with be disK-less, and that this “will result in a lower cost for the hardware manufacturer, which will result in a lower cost to consumers and therefore a lower entry point, thus driving more mass market adoption.” He continued by saying that this model would save game developers and publishers money, as there would be “no physical goods cost for game makers. No inventory, no markdowns, and all the money spent by the consumer would go to the developer or publisher.”

Brian continues, stating that:_The box, ship and done model is transitioning to observe, measure, and modify. This is a games as a service model where direct consumer feedback allows the ability to operate in this always on, always connected environment._
_
We intend to create an online digital ecosystem with the consumer that keeps them interested for almost a year, perhaps even longer. And we expect most of our large console games going forward will extend the base experience with DLC packs. Things like online in-game storage, and consumables and other online items that will go on for at least a year post-release._​With services like OnLive and Steam doing rather well, could cloud gaming really be the future of consoles?

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This is about control nothing else. Developers have more and us less, simple as that. Sure it will cut costs, but the end users wont see the savings, developers will simple increase their own profits. When that happens, publishers will react to try keep their own profits up, and gamers will have no way of selling on old games, which is something the industry is working hard to force into oblivion.

Cloud gaming will be good if we all have super fast reliable internet connections, something that still isnt really a reality, despite massive advertised speeds of upto 100meg in the UK. It will mean you only need a moderately spec'd end user machine in the home, which is where we as end users will likely see some saving (which will more likely translate as to no increase rather than any actual saving), but beyond that cloud gaming hands all the cards to the developers. 

XBL, PSN and Steam style services will end up becoming the norm, they will have to to ensure you only need one account to make your purchases. You will then end up with a library of licenses to access games from devs. I honestly cant see prices dropping. The devs and hardware manufacturers will increase profits and monopolise control of everything, and things will change for sure. Will the end user actually see any real benefit from all of that? I cant see it. Things will get no worse I am sure, but I cant really see any benefits for us, unless of course having no physical media floats your boat. Cloud gaming will be like PSN and XBLA is now, only you wont download the game anymore either, and to be honest I dont really have a problem with that, but if XBL keeps charging for its service and the cost of games doesnt drop a bit, I'll feel a little ripped off, especially if I buy a game that ends up being rubbish.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

Well put, I agree that without having a extreamly reliable internet connection (as i have a good but not great one), online only type of games just dont seem like a good idea. With that said if they threw in the ability to test the game say for 24 hours, that may eliminate the getting a game that looks good but realy is rubbish. Also what about the people who cant afford internet in this economy, do they just get left out with nothing new?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to agree, first not everyone in the States has access to internet and those of us that do are not getting speeds even close to those in the UK or other parts of the world. Game trials will have to part of the package if it's not, I can't see them selling a whole lot of games that way. Unfortunately this is big business and there are going to be causalities if this goes through namely those gamers who have a console but no internet connection...Sad but true:sad:


----------

